
Burger King's meatless Impossible Whopper isn't completely vegetarian or vegan - rahuldottech
https://www.insider.com/burger-kings-new-meatless-whopper-isnt-completely-vegetarian-2019-8
======
lcrc123
Burger King will most likely have to reevaluate where they are cooking these
burgers. The articles outlines well how while eating vegan or vegetarian is
better for the environment there will still be a number of customers who will
not eat cross contamination, which is understandable.

